# FR: avoir (le) droit à/de - article



## Charlie Parker

I am not clear on the distinction in meaning between these two expressions. For instance, on some motivational posters for school, I read things like:
_J’ai droit à un un terrain de jeux sûr et responsabilité d’utiliser l’équipement correctement._
But in the very next poster:
_J’ai le droit à une école sûr et la responsabilité d’aider à la protéger._
I don't see much difference in meaning. I would translate both as "I have a right to..." or "I am entitled to..." Is there a difference in meaning depending on the use of the article? Merci d'avance


----------



## Broff

Hi Charlie Parker,

There is not much difference in meaning, none really.  You could say: J'ai droit à une école.


----------



## °° Cocotte °°

I can't explain the difference either, but I thought of an exemple : I would rather say _"j'ai droit à un hot dog (parce que j'ai bien travaillé)"_ than _"j'ai le droit à un hot dog..." _[sorry, it was the 1st thing that came to my mind ]

But as I said, I can't explain it :/


----------



## frenchlady

I think we say "j'ai droit à + un nom" and  "j'ai le droit de + un verbe"

- Ai-je droit à ces avantages ?
- ai-je le droit d'utiliser ton ordinateur ?

*mais pas* "ai-je *le* droit à une  prise en  charge de mes frais d'optique ?" (ai-je droit à cette prise en charge)

non ?


----------



## °° Cocotte °°

Oui, mais la question portait sur avoir (le) droit *à*, et non pas *de*


----------



## frenchlady

oui  , mais avoir "LE droit à" ne se dit pas, je pense.
-avoir droit à : est correct 
- avoir *le *droit  à : n'est pas correct . Je crois qu'il est forcément suivi de "de".

"j'ai *le* droit *à* une récompense" 
"j'ai droit à une récompense" 
"j'ai le droit d'avoir une petite récompense" 

Mais je peux me tromper...


----------



## °° Cocotte °°

Il me semble qu'on puisse le dire, en tous les cas c'était inscrit sur une affiche de Charlie Parker et après une rapide recherche sur Yahoo je le trouve par exemple dans une charte de collège : "j'ai le droit à une alimentation équilibrée [etc]"

Je le trouve également dans beaucoup d'autres exemples (avoir le droit à la vie, au respect, à la confidentialité, etc etc...)

Tout cela est bien compliqué !


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Cocotte. C'est du même contexte. Il s'agit du système scolaire. Je me demande si la construction _avoir le droit à + substantif_  est fautive. Dans le Petit Robert, j'ai vu _avoir le droit de + infinitif _et _avoir droit à + substantif._


----------



## frenchlady

voilà, tout-à- fait, Charlie, c'est ce que je m'efforce d'expliquer ! 

bien sûr qu'on peut dire : "le droit au respect" , à la vie, etc.. (en temps que sujet par exemple)  mais pas "j'ai le droit au respect". On dira : *j'ai droit au* respect.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie,

Je pense comme frenchlady.  Et à mon avis, il y a une erreur sur la deuxième affiche.  J'aurais écrit :  _J'ai droit à une école sûre _ 

Je le vois un peu comme ceci :

Avoir *le* droit de = to be allowed = pouvoir, permission (le droit de voter, le droit de rentrer après minuit, le droit de manger du chocolat (j'aime mieux ça qu'un hot dog )

Avoir droit *à* = to be entitled to = pouvoir réclamer un dû, mériter

Il y a aussi _être en droit de _

Edit : J'ai trouvé ceci  (voir sous n.m.)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. Dans le cas que je cite, il est possible que des anglophones aient écrit les slogans, bien que Cocotte ait trouvé la même construction dans des cadres scolaires probablement en France.


----------



## Nicomon

Ce qui prouverait peut-être que les Québécois/Canadiens ne sont pas les seuls à faire des fautes?

Ou alors... que les deux constructions sont permises, dans ce genre de contexte.  Mais perso, je n'aime pas _j'ai *le* droit à_.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

My two cents ...

Déclaration Universelle des Droits de l'Homme :
_"article 6 : Chacun a le droit à la reconnaissance en tous lieux de sa personnalité  juridique."
_Article 6 Everyone has the right to recognition everywhere as a person before the law.Problème de traduction


----------



## carolineR

My two cents:
personnellement je dirais j'ai droit à + substantif :
j'ai droit au respect
il a droit à la liberté de parole
le droit au logement
mais 
avoir le droit de + verbe
j'ai le droit de fumer si ça me plaît
vous n'avez pas le droit de m'interrompre quand je parle
elle a le droit de porter les vêtements qu'elle veut


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> Déclaration Universelle des Droits de l'Homme :
> _"article 6 : Chacun a le droit à la reconnaissance en tous lieux de sa personnalité  juridique."
> _Article 6 Everyone has the right to recognition everywhere as a person before the law.Problème de traduction


  Salut Punky 

On trouve sur google (bon d'accord, moins souvent qu'avec) le même article sans "le".  Entre autres ici. Quelle est vraiment la version officielle? 

J'en conclus que les deux sont possibles... mais je n'ai pas trouvé la règle officielle, si toutefois il y en a une. 
Dans l'exemple de Charlie, je continue de préférer sans "le".  _J'ai droit à une école sure_.

Je crois bien qu'en général, on doit dire _avoir droit *à* _/ _avoir *le* droit *de*_


----------



## Punky Zoé

Si on ne peut pas se fier au site des Nations Unies, à qui se fier alors ?


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> Si on ne peut pas se fier au site des Nations Unies, à qui se fier alors ?


En effet plus sérieux que le site que j'ai trouvé. Je m'incline.  J'imagine que c'est dans le sens de « détenir le droit ». 

Mais bon... je revendique le droit de ne pas aimer  « J'ai *le* droit à une école». 

J'ai trouvé ceci   (au peut "zoomer" le texte)


----------



## elecavalier

[...]

La règle générale est celle répétée plusieurs fois dans ce "thread":

J'ai le droit de verbe; ou
J'ai droit à nom.

Il y des exceptions bien sûr, qui viennent confirmer la règle. Quelqu'un a donné en exemple la phrase suivante:

_Chacun a le droit à la reconnaissance en tous lieux de sa personnalité juridique._

Il faut comprendre qu'ici, on parle du droit à la reconnaissance... qui est un droit juridique spécifique. Voilà pourquoi il faut dire ici le droit.

Mais en général, la règle s'applique.


----------



## Fishy Monday

Hi. It seems to me that:

"Avoir le droit à" refers to a factual right. I would simply translate it as "to have the right to". This is why it would be strange to use it for the hot dog, for example. 
"Avoir droit à" could be translated as "to deserve": you are talking about the right in a more free way. You do deserve a hot dog. 

As a consequence, it's true you usually talk about deserving something (noun), or having the right to do something (verb).  

I hope it helps.


----------

